# Brisket Flat (step by step with Qview)



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2011)

This was a 3.75 LB Brisket Flat.
Rinse Brisket flat & pat dry with paper towels.
After trimming, score through 1/8" to 1/4" fat cap (into meat) in diamond pattern.
Coat with A1 Original & a rub. I got this rub from Paul (BEER-B-Q). Excellent rub!
Wrap in saran wrap, set in foil, and put in fridge over night.

*Next Day:*
6:45----------Pre-heat smoker to 220˚.
7:00----------Put Brisket on second shelf of MES 40.
7:15----------Bump heat up to 230˚.
7:30----------Fill AMNS with Hickory Dust, light one end, and place it on the bars to the left of the chip drawer assembly.
1:30----------Brisket hits 160˚ internal temp----Foil and add very simple mixture (below) to foil, and put back in smoker.

*Foil mixture:*
Apple juice----------------------------6 ounces
Kens Teriyaki Marinade------------1 ounce
BBQ Sauce (your favorite)---------2 ounces

4:45----------Brisket hits 200˚ internal temp----Shut off heat in smoker, but leave Brisket in foil in smoker.
5:00----------Open smoker door to allow heat to get down to 190˚ in smoker.
5:45----------Remove Brisket at 202˚ internal temp, take pictures, slice, eat.

Allow juice saved from foiled Brisket to cool in fridge over night.
Remove fat from top, and use for Au Jus (Best I ever had--Much better than store bought Johnny's).

Enjoy & Thanks for looking,

Bear


Note: This time I used A1, instead of Worcestershire Thick as a test. I wouldn't want to try to say which one I like the best. I gotta call it a TIE.



Assorted meats I got when I got the Brisket:
Twin Hams----79¢ per pound------I double smoke here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105633/ham-twins-double-smoked


10 FREE Ribeye Steaks-----See here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105636/why-i-shop-at-giant

And Brisket (bottom left):







Brisket Flat $3.99 per pound:







Coated with A1 and rub. Note excess rub around edges of meat.
Lift sides of saran wrap smartly, and the rub will adhere to the edges that are hard to put rub on:






Ready for smoker:






Fresh out of smoker, with Au Jus ready to refrigerate to removed fat from it:






Close-up of Smoked Brisket Flat:






Sliced Brisket:






A meal fit for a King Bear:






Next Day Sammies (one plain---one with cheese):






Close-up of sammies.
BTW: I eat these with a fork:


----------



## realtorterry (May 4, 2011)

NICE POST BEAR!!!! Another great thread!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That out of the oven shot looks sooo juicy!!


----------



## shooter1 (May 4, 2011)

Dang, I should have heeded the "Drool Alert", that looks melt in your mouth good!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great tutorial Bear and I don't know how I missed the thread with the 10 ribeyes for free. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What a great surprise, Publix here does the same thing but the only thing I ever got for free was a Birthday cake that didn't ring up correctly.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot Terry!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (May 4, 2011)

YEEE HAH!

Looks Good Bear!

Todd


----------



## miamirick (May 4, 2011)

dang it bear,   it.s lunchtime on the job here and all i got is the roach coach and your making me look at those brisket sandwiches  it just aint right!

But it looks awesome so you get one bear applause for the Q view


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2011)

Nice work Bear. That looks simply scrumptious. Great Q-View. Could ya be a little more detailed next time though? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Those sammies look great. Love all the juice. Like an italian beef. Almost. Damn. I just ate lunch and now I'm hungry again. Think I'll have a piece of jerky.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 4, 2011)

Looks Great Bear...

How was using the A-1 as a glue for the rub compared to others like mustard or olive oil?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2011)

Looks great Bear! I like the looks of that sammie with the cheese & au jus on it. It looks absolutely delicious. Kudos on another great tutorial. Between you & Eric there's a step by step for just about anything you could want to smoke in your signature lines. You guys are really a great asset to SMF.


----------



## sqwib (May 4, 2011)

Awesome as usual bear...great job.

Is my math correct 156 minutes per lb?... May do one Saturday


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2011)

My math  says 172 min. per lb. [Edit] If you count it to 5:45. Yes it is 156 if you count it to 4:45.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Shooter1*
> 
> Dang, I should have heeded the "Drool Alert", that looks melt in your mouth good!
> 
> ...


Thanks Shooter!

Yup, I was shocked with that "all your money back" thing.

Bear
 




TJohnson said:


> YEEE HAH!
> 
> Looks Good Bear!
> 
> Todd


Thank You Tod!
 




miamirick said:


> dang it bear,   it.s lunchtime on the job here and all i got is the roach coach and your making me look at those brisket sandwiches  it just aint right!
> 
> But it looks awesome so you get one bear applause for the Q view


Thanks for the Bear Applause Rick!

I think I still owe you some hunger pains from your football parties!

Bear
 




alelover said:


> Nice work Bear. That looks simply scrumptious. Great Q-View. Could ya be a little more detailed next time though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You!

I'll try harder next time not to leave anything out.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear
 




Beer-B-Q said:


> Looks Great Bear...
> 
> How was using the A-1 as a glue for the rub compared to others like mustard or olive oil?


Thanks Paul !

As far as gluing, I think A1, Worcestershire, and mustard are about the same, but I like mustard on my Pork, and A1 & Worcestershire on my Beef.

I like EVOO on my roasted taters(and some spray butter & parsley), but not on my meat.

Bear




SmokinAl said:


> Looks great Bear! I like the looks of that sammie with the cheese & au jus on it. It looks absolutely delicious. Kudos on another great tutorial. Between you & Eric there's a step by step for just about anything you could want to smoke in your signature lines. You guys are really a great asset to SMF.


Thanks Al !

I like to be in the same sentence with Eric, but he's way too fancy for me. I'm too lazy to do the Great stuff he does. I'm just a Bare Bear Bones kind of a cook!

Eric is in a class above my short & sweet smokes.

There's a lot of guys on this forum who can cook a lot better than me---I'm just good at making easy to follow instructions.

Bear


----------



## cheezeerider (May 5, 2011)

Once again Bear...... Fine tutorial and great looking grub. You can't beat that qview. I still haven't broken out my smoker yet. I think this weekend sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## roller (May 5, 2011)

That looks just great Bear I will be sure and use this as a guide when I do my first one...GREAT GREAT GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (May 5, 2011)

John you left out a very important step in this process.

_Final step. Package with dry ice and ship overnite delivery to Scarbelly_

This is a critical step and needs to be followed in the future


----------



## boykjo (May 5, 2011)

Brisket looks moist and Delicious bear along with the Sammie's.....and nice score on the rib eyes..... thnx for the qveiw


----------



## funkadelic73 (May 5, 2011)

One rookie question-- I thought when youre temps were approaching 205 internal, the meat would fall apart. I know that's the case for pork butt, and I believe point is the same way. Was it hard to slice/falling apart? Is the "pull" temperature for a flat higher?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Awesome as usual bear...great job.
> 
> Is my math correct 156 minutes per lb?... May do one Saturday


Yup 156 is right because I killed the heat at 4:45.

Thank You,

Bear




alelover said:


> My math  says 172 min. per lb. [Edit] If you count it to 5:45. Yes it is 156 if you count it to 4:45.


Thanks Scott !

Yup---156.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

Funkadelic73 said:


> One rookie question-- I thought when youre temps were approaching 205 internal, the meat would fall apart. I know that's the case for pork butt, and I believe point is the same way. Was it hard to slice/falling apart? Is the "pull" temperature for a flat higher?


I use an electric knife. At 202˚ it might be a little harder for a regular knife to cut without it falling apart.

I would probably go to 210˚ to pull a flat, but I never pull Briskets. I slice Briskets & pull Chuckies----Habit I guess.

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (May 5, 2011)

Man that looks great.. bet it was tasty.. thanks for posting


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2011)

cheezeerider said:


> Once again Bear...... Fine tutorial and great looking grub. You can't beat that qview. I still haven't broken out my smoker yet. I think this weekend sounds pretty good to me.


Thank You Cheezee,

I was wondering if I had to send a search party over to Red Hill!

Bear




Roller said:


> That looks just great Bear I will be sure and use this as a guide when I do my first one...GREAT GREAT GREAT JOB !!!!!!!!


Thanks Roller!

Bear




Scarbelly said:


> John you left out a very important step in this process.
> 
> _Final step. Package with dry ice and ship overnite delivery to Scarbelly_
> 
> This is a critical step and needs to be followed in the future


Darn! I'm always forgetting one step! I'll try harder.

Bear




boykjo said:


> Brisket looks moist and Delicious bear along with the Sammie's.....and nice score on the rib eyes..... thnx for the qveiw


Thank You Very Much!

Bear


----------



## cheezeerider (May 6, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Cheezee,
> 
> I was wondering if I had to send a search party over to Red Hill!
> 
> Bear


LOL!

No search party needed. New job + more responsibilities = no time to play on the computer or smoke for that matter. I think the wife would enjoy some q for mother's day, whatcha think?


----------



## alelover (May 6, 2011)

I think she would very much.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm betting she loved the "Q" on Mothers' Day !!

Bear


----------



## Dutch (Jul 12, 2011)

Great job there Bear. I've managed to hide about about a pounds worth of brisket from my last smoke and your brisky sammiches look great-gotta try some for myself!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Dutch !

Bear


----------



## whitepony99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bear you are the man where can I find that rub recipe I am doing one this weekend and am looking for a good rub recipe.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Pony !

I'm sorry, I don't have that rub recipe.

I got it from Paul. It's real good stuff.

You can PM him.

Here is his web site too:

http://beer-b-q-spices.com/Spice1/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2

Bear

PS: Everybody says Jeff's recipe is good. I never tried it, but he sells his recipe on this forum.


----------



## whitepony99 (Jul 13, 2011)

I really missed talking to you guys I will have a Q-view up this weekend some brisket and pork shoulders.

Thanks alot Bear


----------



## whitepony99 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ooops you bought the rub now I understand


----------



## meateater (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright, who hid this from me???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Who hid my Bear View !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2011)

meateater said:


> Alright, who hid this from me???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread may have been before Raptor came up with the name "BearView".

I miss so many myself. I only hope people know I miss a lot of great threads---I never ignore any.

Bear


----------



## stokinsmokebbq (Aug 29, 2014)

Would those steps of opening the door to cool down the temp be the same on an offset or mainly a vertical propane smoker?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2014)

shootnsht said:


> Would those steps of opening the door to cool down the temp be the same on an offset or mainly a vertical propane smoker?


I do that instead of putting it in a cooler wrapped in towels, to rest.

I think it should only be done with a smoker that you can drop the smoker temp below the meat temp quickly.

That way it stops the cooking, and just keeps it warm, just like a cooler does.

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice , Bear . I want some of that Rib Roast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Later . . .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 31, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Nice , Bear . I want some of that Rib Roast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan!!

Actually that Rib Roast was the one I got sliced into 10 steaks, and because their cash register screwed up, I got them all FREE !!!

Here's the story:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105636/why-i-shop-at-giant

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh my . That;s sooo cool. I love mistakes like that.................


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Oh my . That;s sooo cool. I love mistakes like that.................


LOL----Yeah, I couldn't believe they gave us over 11 pounds of Rib Steaks for FREE, but I didn't argue!!

Bear


----------



## ccm399 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for this guide Bear. I put my flat on this morning at 6am. Should have some tasty brisket for dinner!

Question though. I am a bark guy, would wrapping in foil at say 170-180 allow more bark to form or should I stick to 160?

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2014)

ccm399 said:


> Thanks for this guide Bear. I put my flat on this morning at 6am. Should have some tasty brisket for dinner!
> 
> Question though. I am a bark guy, would wrapping in foil at say 170-180 allow more bark to form or should I stick to 160?
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris!!

Wrapping it later could help.

Unwrapping it for the last hour could help too.

Not wrapping it at all is what many Bark lovers do.

Or you could wrap it in Butcher's paper instead, like Gary S does. He gets Great Bark!!

Check this out:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174019/east-texas-style-brisket-ribs

Bear


----------



## ccm399 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks Bear!

I believe we have some butcher paper around... hmm, maybe it's parchment paper. I'll have to look.

I'll do a thread when she comes off.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2014)

ccm399 said:


> Thanks Bear!
> 
> I believe we have some butcher paper around... hmm, maybe it's parchment paper. I'll have to look.
> 
> ...


Any questions on that paper & it's use, PM Gary S----He's my Goto guy on Brisket & that paper wrapping thing. He's real helpful !!

Just go to the below link & click on his Avatar & PM him:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174019/east-texas-style-brisket-ribs

Bear


----------



## aura (Jul 8, 2015)

I would like to thank you for the excellent easy to follow directions. I made my first brisket in the smoker and it turned out wonderful. I do not have pictures because nothing lasted long enough!! I sealed the brisket in beef broth and some plum wine that did not work [bread yeast instead of wine yeast made a sweeter nonalcoholic variety] and it was exceedingly tender. I am now quite enthused! Thank you so much for this site and the wonderful help that is available for the members.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2015)

Aura said:


> I would like to thank you for the excellent easy to follow directions. I made my first brisket in the smoker and it turned out wonderful. I do not have pictures because nothing lasted long enough!! I sealed the brisket in beef broth and some plum wine that did not work [bread yeast instead of wine yeast made a sweeter nonalcoholic variety] and it was exceedingly tender. I am now quite enthused! Thank you so much for this site and the wonderful help that is available for the members.


Thank You, Aura!!

I'm real glad it worked good for you!!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Bear, Was reading your step by step on brisket, and can't fine Beer-B-Q's webpage for the rub. Got a brisket rub formula to share?
Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 6, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> Hi Bear, Was reading your step by step on brisket, and can't fine Beer-B-Q's webpage for the rub. Got a brisket rub formula to share?
> Thanks,
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil !!

Yeah, I never got Paul's (Beer-B-Q) recipe----He had sent me a vacuum packed bag of his rub that time.

Then we lost him a couple years ago. RIP Paul.

However, since that, all I ever use on any kind of Beef (Brisket, Chuckies, Prime Rib, etc, etc) is the following:

Rinse, Pat Dry, coat with Worcestershire “Thick”. Then some CBP, Sea Salt, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder. (and sometimes I leave out the salt)

Note: Lea & Perrins has stopped selling the Worcestershire "Thick", but they now sell the same thing under the new name of "Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce".

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey Bear

Thanks. Will see if I can find the sauce.  Glad to see you're dong better!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2015)

PhilinNM said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> Thanks. Will see if I can find the sauce.  Glad to see you're dong better!


Thanks Phil !!

Bear


----------



## cebingham3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the great tutorial Bear. Made me look like I knew what I was doing.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236204/first-brisket-with-q-view


----------



## gary s (Jan 3, 2016)

Every time  I look through your Step by Steps It seem like I miss something.  Sorry again,








Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 3, 2016)

cebingham3 said:


> Thanks for the great tutorial Bear. Made me look like I knew what I was doing.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/236204/first-brisket-with-q-view


That's Great !!

I saw your thread, but I never saw your comment on here until Gary commented.

It really is Great when we even look like we know what we're doing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks,

Bear


gary s said:


> Every time  I look through your Step by Steps It seem like I miss something.  Sorry again,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

And for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Bear,
I shopped at a couple of stores, one had no brisket and the other only had ones that were about two pounds. Igot three, 2.04#, 1.98#, and 1.88#. They are about 1-11/4" thick. Would you change anything in your step-by-step instructions or have any advice for a first time brisket smoker? I have a MES 30". Two will fit on one shelf. Can I put third on another shelf?
Thanks, Frankie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 7, 2016)

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Bear,
> I shopped at a couple of stores, one had no brisket and the other only had ones that were about two pounds. Igot three, 2.04#, 1.98#, and 1.88#. They are about 1-11/4" thick. Would you change anything in your step-by-step instructions or have any advice for a first time brisket smoker? I have a MES 30". Two will fit on one shelf. Can I put third on another shelf?
> Thanks, Frankie


Hi Frankie!!

I can't think of anything I'd change.

I would probably put the two that fit on one shelf on the second rack down, and the other one on the top rack.

Go by Internal Temp---Not time, on when to foil & when to remove (finished).

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## frankiebigboy1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Bear,
I smoked my first brisket today. I used your step-by-step method and it came out beautiful! My wife said it was the best brisket she has ever had. We have a local smokehouse which has the best smoked meats of any restaurant around (not a chain) and this brisket was better than theirs!

We had roasted potato wedges and Cole slaw with the brisket. I took a little of the brisket cooking liquid and added a little cornstarch slurry to slightly thicken and had that over the meat and potatoes, absolutely delicious!

Thanks again for making my first time smoking attempts successful.
Frankie


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2016)

frankiebigboy1 said:


> Bear,
> I smoked my first brisket today. I used your step-by-step method and it came out beautiful! My wife said it was the best brisket she has ever had. We have a local smokehouse which has the best smoked meats of any restaurant around (not a chain) and this brisket was better than theirs!
> 
> We had roasted potato wedges and Cole slaw with the brisket. I took a little of the brisket cooking liquid and added a little cornstarch slurry to slightly thicken and had that over the meat and potatoes, absolutely delicious!
> ...


That's Great, Frankie!!

That's what I like to hear!

It makes my day every time someone posts that one of my Step by Steps helped them gain success!!

Bear


----------



## mreese (Jun 20, 2016)

Bear,

I've read most of your posts and tried several of your recipes. Every one of them has been awesome.  I just got logged on as a member yesterday. Your Flat Brisket guideline/recipe turned out a smoke that blew me away. Absolutely tremendous. My family LOVED it!  It was a 5-1/2 lb flat and took just under 11 hours. Unreal. Thank you for the time you put into this. Here's a couple pics...













image.jpeg



__ mreese
__ Jun 20, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ mreese
__ Jun 20, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2016)

MReese said:


> Bear,
> 
> I've read most of your posts and tried several of your recipes. Every one of them has been awesome. I just got logged on as a member yesterday. Your Flat Brisket guideline/recipe turned out a smoke that blew me away. Absolutely tremendous. My family LOVED it! It was a 5-1/2 lb flat and took just under 11 hours. Unreal. Thank you for the time you put into this. Here's a couple pics...


Thank You Mike!!

That Flat looks Beautiful !!

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps---There's a bunch of them---Have Fun!

Bear


----------



## kingzorkan (Jan 19, 2017)

I know it is an old thread but it is new knowledge to me!  I am going to try the A1 glue next and let the cow rest in the smoker with the door open.  That technique sounds great!  Thanks for the pointers Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2017)

KingZorkan said:


> I know it is an old thread but it is new knowledge to me!  I am going to try the A1 glue next and let the cow rest in the smoker with the door open.  That technique sounds great!  Thanks for the pointers Bear!


Thank You KZ !!

Since you like that one, Here's a whole bunch more:

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey bear, hope you're ding well!

But boy, it's too cold to do a 14 hour brisket this time of year... SO what do you think of this.... I smoke for about 4 hours, till some nice bark is achieved, then take it out of the smoker, wrap it in butcher paper, and put it in the oven inside at 225F for 8 more hours, (overnight). Should be nice and fork tender with great smoke taste by then don't you think?

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2017)

PhilinNM said:


> Hey bear, hope you're ding well!
> 
> But boy, it's too cold to do a 14 hour brisket this time of year... SO what do you think of this.... I smoke for about 4 hours, till some nice bark is achieved, then take it out of the smoker, wrap it in butcher paper, and put it in the oven inside at 225F for 8 more hours, (overnight). Should be nice and fork tender with great smoke taste by then don't you think?
> 
> Phil


Hey Old Buddy!!

I never did that, but I don't have a problem with it.

However even in the kitchen oven, I'd still stick a probe in & get it to about 200° IT. But that might just be me.

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jan 19, 2017)

Definately going to use a probe. I was thinking more like 220. Too high?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 20, 2017)

PhilinNM said:


> Definately going to use a probe. I was thinking more like 220. Too high?


220° or more would be fine for oven temp, but finished Internal Temp would be good around 200°.

Bear


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 19, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup 156 is right because I killed the heat at 4:45.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


Hey guys, I have a wedding this weekend. Bought a bunch of brisket flats. 9 to 13 lbs.  If I run at 230. Do you think 156 min per pound will be accurate?? Scared newbie asking.


----------

